# Full on video of a removal ... HUGE



## Ekka

*First of all, I'm only the camera man.*

I was bidding in the area and dropped in to shoot the video.

If you're not a tree guy and wondered a little about how it's done then you'll like this one.

For the seasoned, whilst you can sit here and pick it to bits you can also use the opportunity to learn a few things ... even if they're things you shouldn't be doing.

*A pumping soundtrack.*

17.47mins and 87.53mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/blackiesjob.wmv


----------



## xtremetrees

awsome! Climber did the parts over the house top down. Good use and experience of the GRSC was able to wench it right off the roof..
What about a 2.5 hr removal?


----------



## l2edneck

*Great vid once again!*

Thank You for the entertainment ekka. 
The band Jackyl rocks.Ive seen them live twice.(They were a local band around here)
Excellent crew.Nothin bad to say.

:rockn:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

The guys did a good job.
I'd like to see more double tie in, maybe more than 1 hard hat for a 5 man crew, a few safety glasses won't hurt either.
The climber kept getting burned with cutting straight through with out a notch.
I also got scared when they did a truck pull. Did the GRCS crap out or something?


----------



## rbtree

TreeCo said:


> That was a bad moment for me too. I'm not into having a truck hooked to the top of the tree I'm tied into. All it takes is one wasp(insect) in the cab to put the climber in real danger.
> 
> Those guys did kick butt though!




That's not a GRCS. Notice no self tailer, and home made design. The time they pulled with the truck, maybe they wanted to pull the branch up faster than the winch allowed. Odd, though. Then, they'd have had to drive the truck forward to let the branch down.

Ditto on the PPE, really risky for the winch cranker.....
Looked like a 192T? prolly not, it was a fast cutter.

Overall, pretty competent crew and very well done job. Just that one stub that got in the way a time or two.


----------



## Dadatwins

Nice removal, personally not a big fan of beaners in rigging, but like the marls on the straight picks. Good timing on the ground crew and rope man, without that fence that would have been a real easy drop and flop. Not sure I would have worked that section over the house from the top down, looked like a lot more work to keep moving out of the way and lifting the pieces. Maybe used some balancers and done it bottom up. Obviously a very comfortable climber in his element, thanks for the video.


----------



## 1CallLandscape

TreeCo said:


> Obviously a highly experienced climber and crew.
> 
> Great video.



i second that! very interesting to watch a winch used ( from a guy without one)


----------



## Ekka

Yeah, lots to talk about... esp PPE.

The saw was a MS200T.

I wouldn't have gone for the vehicle pull either but I was just filming. I dont like the idea of the top being pulled sideways ... it's OK when the lift first starts but as the piece goes up the load on the spar becomes horizontal which is it's weaker axis ... perhaps a redirect pulley at the base would be better if you are going to do it.

What happened on that pull was the climber originally cut a notch close to the trunk and undercut it ready for the lift. The guy in the vehicle argued that the butt might let go early and the hit the house so he wanted the climber to recut it out further for a tear cut .... as he lifted the original hinge did the work.

It's the ole tear vs hinge thing, many opinions and common for crane use to have the debate. I've attached a diagram so you can see what I mean.


----------



## TackleTree

good video. The whole crew worked very well together. Obvious saftey fouls but all in all good stuff.


----------



## tree dude

*professional take down*

awesome take down!
my hats off to simon!


----------



## Bearclaw

Ekka said:


> *First of all, I'm only the camera man.*
> 
> I was bidding in the area and dropped in to shoot the video.
> 
> If you're not a tree guy and wondered a little about how it's done then you'll like this one.
> 
> For the seasoned, whilst you can sit here and pick it to bits you can also use the opportunity to learn a few things ... even if they're things you shouldn't be doing.
> 
> *A pumping soundtrack.*
> 
> Where did you get that soundtrack? I love the "chainsaw vocals!"


----------



## Pollock777

Great video and the soundtrack Kicked A$$!!!!!!! Loved every second of it. I saved it and show it to all my friends they watched all afternoon couldn't get enough. Thanks Tony and friends.opcorn: :jawdrop:


----------



## Ekka

That opening track is Lumberjack by Jackyl, get it for free off Limewire.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

Hey Ekka, 
I'm waiting for you to use The Lumberjack Song by Monty Python in one of your vids!


----------



## xtremetrees

The climber almost got whacked with a 2x4 above his neck several times.
How many years does climber have Ekka.
Simon nice work bro keep ya head down.


----------



## Ekka

He reckons 5 years but I reckon @ 2 to 3 years.

He did a lot of groundy work up till the last few years and I reckon he likes to throw that in.

Just yesterday we had a good long yack at the end of a job over a couple of roadies.

His single largest frustration is working for bosses who dont know chit and groundys he has to train... in other words, tree businesses with no friggin idea. He has largely been self taught and via observing. 

I think he has great potential and could get upwards of $400 a day if he were coached to the next level, but unfortunately not a lot of coaching goes on in the environment of contract climbers ... the pressure to be fast over rides the technical time and safety thing. The main focus is get that sucka on the ground, fast. And the faster you do it the more you'll be in demand.


----------



## a_lopa

Good videoing ekka


----------



## beezer

Well he is pretty fast climber, is very comfortable in the tree and seems to get into position to cut or tie the branch off quickly and naturally. 

There are some points that did make me cringe though. Like people have stated, a hard hat or 2 wouldn't be all bad.

Some of the cuts scared me though. When he was chuncking some of the wood down, I'm really not comfortable with the cut and push. The piece of wood could easily hinge downwards and hit who knows what. Lifting branches into your climbing rope, not my cup of tea either. Having branches swing out and around my back, nope don't like that either. Having to bale out so a branch doesn't hit you, this should be thought out before the cut is made. Tip tying a log with with a lateral branch at the top, I have found these are slightly unpredictable. There could be other things, but I'm not trying nit pick.

He is good, could be a great climber, unfortunately if your personal safety comes second to the bottom line or your ego, then there will always be a demand for good climbers.


----------



## Adkpk

You rock Ekka, thanks.


----------



## Jim1NZ

Plenty of action. I thought it was a bit ruggerd though, climber didnt have the control he should have i think. There is no need for the one handed bandit styles with the saw!


----------



## Ekka

Banditos Banditos .... everywhere Jim, you know that.

Gets like this around here :deadhorse:


----------



## xtremetrees

Ekka said:


> .. the pressure to be fast over rides the technical time and safety thing. The main focus is get that sucka on the ground, fast. And the faster you do it the more you'll be in demand.


:bang:


----------



## 046

nice job! really enjoyed the show...


----------



## treebogan

*Pretty cowboy...Yeehaaa!*

Finally got that video down loaded,thanks Ekka for doing that.If nothing else its given everyone a good bit to discuss.I've only known one climber to not wear a helmet in a tree,or chaps, for that matter.Bloody good use of that Capstan,that has to be said.As for the experiance level of Simon.i'd go with two or three years,although I wasn't taking notes there were a couple of things I've been caught by that I'd not do again.Like when he had to bail out with the large branch...ooohh could have been nasy.I guess your Aussie clients don't mind big "Mortar holes" in their lawns too eh.Be a nice change for me mate!


----------



## Doctor Dave

Bearclaw said:


> Ekka said:
> 
> 
> 
> *First of all, I'm only the camera man.*
> 
> I was bidding in the area and dropped in to shoot the video.
> 
> If you're not a tree guy and wondered a little about how it's done then you'll like this one.
> 
> For the seasoned, whilst you can sit here and pick it to bits you can also use the opportunity to learn a few things ... even if they're things you shouldn't be doing.
> 
> *A pumping soundtrack.*
> 
> Where did you get that soundtrack? I love the "chainsaw vocals!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not nearly as experienced as the guy Simon, I have to wonder if it's a good idea to plan on doing a pendulum to get out of the way of a dropping/swinging branch? Seems like there are too many things that could go wrong with that move. He made it look llike it was all planned that way. I was amazed at how he scurried around with his hooks on that hard smooth wood without a slip--did he just use his lifeline or a flip line as well at times?
> 
> I'm kind of paranoid about hooking up smooth barked hardwoods--had a bad experience as a rooky years ago. (Yea, I slid down to the bottom and hooked my own ankle ).
Click to expand...


----------



## Ekka

Guys that's Simon's style.

He swings around, jumps around, that's what he does. He's never been injured or hit oddly enough but I do warn him consistently that it's most likely going to happen and hopefully not to serious an injury but it will be a wake up call.

Big divets in the lawn, pretty poor grade lawn, dont forget, drought here, grounds very hard and lawn very poor. Many times under those gums the lawn struggles, but in general it's the least of the customers worries.

It's rare we come across a really top grade lawn, what the Brits call a pucka lawn, not allowed to water it anyway.


----------



## Urbicide

Another neat video Ekka. That climber reminded me of a cross between a squirrel and a monkey. He looked like he was enjoying himself. Great soundtrack. Jesse James Dupree is originally from the Cincinnati area. His band is from Warner Robbins Georgia. I got to see them a few times here at a little bar called Annie's. Dupree was swinging his Stihl around and inadvertantly cut half way through the seat on a wooden stool. I would have figured he would have had a chain made up with only drive links. Took 2 days for my ears to stop ringing.

:rockn:


----------



## Ekka

Now that's full on!

Be good to find some video clips of that lot doing a gig. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Urbicide

*Jackyl*

Yea they put on quite a show. Jesse James Dupree used to like to show the ladies his willy while on stage, got busted for that a number of times.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

I think some day soon i'll buy a grcs,Simon did some silly stuff but then who doesn't in this game,I certainly do!!..


----------



## Ekka

I thought you would have already had one, opens up a whole new world .... winch em up.

That one was home made out of a Lewmar44 2 speed boat winch.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Ekka said:


> I thought you would have already had one, opens up a whole new world .... winch em up.
> 
> That one was home made out of a Lewmar44 2 speed boat winch.



I use a flying capstan and fiddle


----------



## BranchWalker74

ROLLACOSTA said:


> I think some day soon i'll buy a grcs,Simon did some silly stuff but then who doesn't in this game,I certainly do!!..



I agree. Does anyone else use a carbiner at the end of the rigging rope like Simon does. I normally re-tie a running bowline onto each branch. It looks like it saves him alot of time.


----------



## Ekka

I use slings or loops a lot and the end of my lowering line has a spliced eye a 7.2t biner sits in.

A lot of people do what you saw with a biner ... over here anyway.


----------



## Curtis James

That was lots of fun to watch. I enjoy swinging around a bit too. I wear a hard hat though. So That was a home made grcs huh. I have been trying to get the dough together to purchase one. I just haven't had the right profit yet. I do retaining walls, driveways and such also so I have been putting the extra profits into to many other aspects of my business. I will get the three dollar video soon and take a look at how it really works. What a show! I tie and untie also. I haven't ever used a biner like that. I use slings sometimes also. but usually I tie.


----------



## AKChopper

Awsome! Your so my hero! I'm small time compared to you ! Great Job!!!


----------



## soutz

We use biners.heavy steel. with two half hitches. this is fast,saves hands and arms.good for groundy. The two half hitches become the main load bearing point. havent used it on any thing big but for medium sized work.excellent.


----------



## B-Edwards

If this wasnt said, I want to say that groundman kicks a-s. Notice how he let the branch down in one smooth motion. The guy actualy knew what the climber was doing and made life for him easier.


----------



## jrparbor04

the climber is only half of the job,,,gotta have a great groundie


----------



## troutfisher




----------



## treebierd

Ekka can I ask why they wanted to remove the tree? I always hate to see a house with absolutely no cover after a removal.


----------



## tree md

Awesome vid!!!

I'm always waiting for the safety police to say something but we bringem down in big pieces around here too...


----------



## Ekka

Why did the tree get cut down?

I'm not 100% sure, I arrived during the job and left while they were still working on it.


----------



## Pilsnaman

First off, absolutely assume video and soundtrack!!!!!
I was very impressed at the climber's ability to move around with spikes, must do a lot of removals. Now his practices are a little questionable, as some have already pointed out. Looking past the lack of hard hats and other PPE, there were some major things that made me go "ohhhh man!!" That one handed work with the saw is a no-no in my book, I know others here do it but it just isn't my bag baby. How he moved the saw while cutting some notches was a little unnerving too, cutting with the bar top and pulling the saw towards him so the bar tip is last to touch. Couple times the saw started to kick a bit while doing this stuff, again not my bag. I too am not into using beaners for rigging but it obviously works so to each his own I guess. Pulling with the truck was just a bit too much also. In the end I have a hard time putting my safety in the back seat. This guy could be one hell of a climber with the right teacher though.
Again, great video!!!


----------



## jomoco

Well I hate to be a stick in the mud..... but this rather smallish to medium size removal was done in a poorly thought out fashion. The climber is an amateur who needs to improve his technique before he hurts himself or a member of his crew.

Whoever edited the video footage did an admirable job of trying to make the crew and climber look better than they really are.

A good example of amateur fly by the seat of your pants treework with a fair amount of luck on the side.

The climber has potential with a fair bit of professional training.

Sorry if I'm popping anyones bubble here.

jomoco


----------



## reachtreeservi

Great soundtrak! Definitely one of the best examples of seat of the pants treework I've seen. Although I admire His taking care of business attitude and his ease of movement in the canopy, I wouldn't work for him or with him. Somewhere down the line, someone's gonna get hurt!


----------



## Ekka

Made a darn good video though! LOL

I love the part where he jumps around to escape the log. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Torquin

So Ekka, what happened to the video? I have tried several links you have posted and none of them work for me. Is it just me or os there another problem? I am interested in seeing these vids.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ekka

All there and all work.

All WMV format, make sure you have latest windows media player.


----------



## Torquin

OK, then it's me, dang it! Other formats work fine, and I have v10.0 for WMP, but I get some kind of DNS error whenever I try to open a WMV off the net. I just tried it someplace else and got the same thing.
Thanks for verifying your vids for me. I'll see if I can work this out on my end so I can see your vids.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Torquin

OK, a quick search on Google, and a "re-association" of WMVs with WMP has fixed it here. Yippee!
What I did:
From WMP, Go to Tools>Options, on the File Types tab. Uncheck WMV and click Apply then check WMV and click Apply/OK.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ekka

How easy was that! Just like I lost the spell checker on my Firefox Browser, all I had was the option turned off for some reason but finding it was not so easy, then when I did find it like >>>>

>>> how obvious you IDIOT! LOL 

Went into a video shop the other day, picked a movie, go to the counter, bloke says "oh, that's blueray can you play that?"

So many formats now it's crazy, I can make videos into many many formats but stay with WMV coz most seem to view it and players are free even from microsoft. I bet if I made DivX then there'd be trouble.


----------



## Torquin

Oh yeah, it was easy once I had an idea where the problem was. Most times I encounter vids/links that have gone away from some reason, which is why I asked first.
I just eliminated the middleman and am going through each video on your site now, to see what I can learn.  

Thanks again,
Chris


----------

